# dreadnought conversion sizing



## goldsmartie (Dec 11, 2009)

I just had an idea about using a warmachine Cygnar Charger as a dreadnought with twin linked auto-cannons and a close combat weapon. but hen i realised i dont know what the size is, and wondered if you could help me? 

this is the model
View attachment 6252


----------



## asianavatar (Aug 20, 2007)

The base is just a bit bigger than a terminator if I remember correctly. Personally I think its too small to be a dreadnought. If you do use it you will have to bulk it up a lot. If you are keen on using it, I would keep the arms and find something else for the body.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

You would have to go with one of the heavy warjacks to get the right size. That is a light warjack and it is quite a bit smaller than a dread in fact. The larger jacks are close to the right size. The Khador jacks in particular would fit the look as they are very large and bulky looking compared to any of the others which mostly look too weedy to be a dread.

Here are a few comparison shots I found online for you. The jack on the left is a heavy warjack compared to the light one you posted.










This photo is a comparison of the original metal ironclad jack next to the new plastic model (can't remember the name) on the right. The plastic one is a bit bigger so keep that in mind with the dread size comparison picture










And for reference, here is a heavy Khador warjack. The body styling is pretty much the same across the line from the light jacks to the uniques. The unique jacks are much larger than the heavies even and would definitely make for wicked dread conversion


----------



## chromedog (Oct 31, 2007)

The charger is - as noted - a light 'jack and barely larger than a terminator model.

It's even smaller than the RT dreadnoughts on stumpy legs.


----------

